# About to start frozen cycle



## needbabydust (Jan 22, 2014)

Havnt been on this since April first ivf cycle failed with a hatching egg don't know what went wrong. Transfer was a nightmare I was screaming the place down. Got sent for a cervical dialation to get ready for my frozen egg to be put back in if it survives the thaw. Only got one left has anybody else had just one egg put back in that went to a successful pregnancy. I'm starting to panic only got one more cycle left if this frozen dosnt work the thought of paying all that money is terrible I think it's crazy that the nhs can pay for drunks who get there stomach pumped or for drug users to go to rehab obese people to get gastric bands and so on. I once got told that a child was a privilege not a right. How rude are some people hay. Sorry just having a rant


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi there's plenty of us on the fet boards, come and join us over there. Lots who have only one embryo that are pregnant too. I've only got the one, which is going back tomorrow. Having more doesn't necessarily mean anything, I had 2 super blasts put back in May and still got a negative test. X


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

needbabydust I had one frozen blast transferred in March 2014 and I am now 25 weeks pregnant.  I was very sceptical about the success rates of frozen cycles following my fresh failed cycle last year.  I was told by my gynaecologist that sometimes we stand a better chance of success in frozen cycles.  The reason is that a frozen cycle (whether medicated or non-medicated) is easier on the body.  I had hyperstimulated during my fresh cycle and I had a lot of bleeding during egg retrieval.  When I discussed this with my gynaecologist he said that the probability is that I had a lot of inflammation in the uterus which could have prevented implantation.  

I've also read that when transfers are really difficult to carry out this could also cause inflammation and could hinder implantation.  So maybe this happened in your case.

Just stay positive.  Best of luck.

Jam&Cream good luck for your transfer tomorrow.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

Thank you *Evan*, and congratulations, I hope I'm as lucky. X


----------



## needbabydust (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you for the replies just gotta wait for next period to start this month haha never wanted a period to come so fast before fingers crossed this lil egg is a fighter and lasts the thaw


----------



## needbabydust (Jan 22, 2014)

Good luck on your transfer for tomorrow fingers are crossed for you xxx


----------

